# Cystocentesis



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure how U/A's are done in other places, but the way we do them here is we flip the pet onto it's back on a trough. Then the tech or doc uses the ultrasound to find the bladder. But, I was recently told by a very knowledgeable friend that they should be using betadine not alcohol to kill the bacteria where they will stick the needle. He said that in order for the alcohol to kill the bacteria, it would need to sit for 10 minutes. Whereas betadine kills instantly. Any thoughts?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You use a needle to do an ultrasound?? Snorkels is getting an ultrasound tomorrow - it will be her third. I'm asking about that! But it's on her heart.

As my limited understanding goes, alcohol is fine for closed skin, betadine can be used on open skin. i know whenever i get a blood draw, they always use alcohol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We use a needle to do a urinalysis. We use the ultrasound to find the bladder. One of the techs, or doctor's, recently created a bladder infection in a patient. I was told that if they would have used betadine, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah.. i have just been poking around on some nursing threads, and the general consensus is most of them seem to use alcohol for IVs rather than betadine, I would think it would be close to the same.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting...I was also just on some nursing threads and it seems that chlorhexidine works well too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, the nurses don't seem to like betadine becasue it turns everything red - any nurses here?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes it does turn everything red/orangish, but it can easily be washed off. I know because I use betadine on my bites and scratches and it comes off easy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

This page says 70% alcohol takes 15-30 seconds and 40% alcohol takes 10 minutes:
Answers.com - Does rubbing alcohol kill germs

So that tells me it depends on the strength of the alcohol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was thinking that too. Not sure. Maybe DaneMama or others will chime in


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have always used alcohol for cystos....never had an issue. Also, we don't use an ultrasound to find the bladder....usually they are easy to find wirhout.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm confused....can't you just get a urine sample? Is this what they do if they can't get the dog to urinate for them?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

They always do a cysto on every dog or cat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> I'm confused....can't you just get a urine sample? Is this what they do if they can't get the dog to urinate for them?


A free catch urine sample will be contaminated with bacteria because it comes in contact with the fur/skin which harbor bacteria. So for urine cultures, collecting urine by cysto is better. There is still the chance of contaminating the urine with blood by puncturing a small blood vessel in the bladder wall upon entry. 

If just a urinalysis is being done (like the kind you do for Duncan) a free catch is fine since you're not really testing for bacteria. 

We try and get free catch most of the time when just doing urinalysis but some dogs wont go on leash, or just because they are shy so cysto is really the only way to get urine.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahhh....got it! Thanks. :biggrin1:


----------

